# MMC Card



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2005)

Hallo SPS Forum

Ich habe mich vor einem halben Jahr mal mit den MMC Cards von Siemens beschäftigt und dabei ist folgendes MMC Card Tool Entstanden. Für alle, die jetzt schon aufschreien: Alter Hut, bitte weiter lesen (Für alle, die mit mir oder meiner Person ein Problem haben, nicht weiter lesen  

Das Tool liegt im VB6 Quellcode vor.
(und zwar nur im VB6 Code, keine EXE und so)
Gängige Tools, die es im Netz gibt, können folgendes nicht: 
Anzeigen des SPS Programms das auf der karte ist (FC, DB, usw.)
Die gelesene Karte als Simatic Memory File Speichern.(mit Einschränkung) 

Download: http://rothenbacher.dyndns.org/download/hdd4.zip

Jetzt zu dem was die SPS User beschäftigt, nämlich die frage, ob man normale Karten dazu bewegen kann, in einer S7 ihren Dienst zu verrichten.
Meiner Meinung nach Ja.
Und zwar aus folgenden Gründen:
Alle gängigen Tools aus dem Netz lassen beim Erzeugen der binär Datei am Anfang und am 
Ende einiges weg.
Die Tools erzeugen einen binär File mit 1,3 MB, die Simatic Karten sind aber 16MB groß (von Infineon), egal wie groß die Angabe von Siemens ist 64k, 128k, 512k usw.
Die Tools lesen die Simatic Card erst ab dem Byte 512, alles was davor steht lesen sie nicht.
Das sind aber alles Ergebnisse, die ich durch Testen und Ausprobieren gemacht habe. Es ist nicht gesagt, dass ich Recht habe. Ich habe so manche Karte geschrottet und habe es trotzdem nicht mit einer MMC Karte vom Media Markt geschafft, das Ding zum laufen zu bringen. Aber das lag, glaube ich, daran das ich keine 16MB karte habe und man so einfach auch keine mehr kaufen kann. Eine Kopie von Siemens Karte zu Siemens Karte funktioniert und eine FAT Formatierte Siemens Karte kann man damit auch retten. Vielleicht macht sich einer ja die Mühe und baut 1. an meinem Code wieder rum. Ich habe die Anzahl zu lesender Bytes im Code wieder kleiner gemacht (aus Zeit Gründen), sonst dauert das Einlesen ewig. 2. er hat eine 16MB MMC Karte. Und 3. er hat viel Zeit.
Aber jetzt noch kurz zu dem, was ich eigentlich damit vorhabe. Oder besser, das, was ich vielleicht daraus noch mache. Es wäre möglich, ein Tool zu entwickeln, das die Startwerte in einem DB ändert. Dann könnte man das Tool auch wirklich verwenden und man könnte dafür auch sicherlich Geld verlangen, da die Kunden ja kein Programmierkabel oder Step7 brauchen um z.B. Zeiten zu ändern. Vielleicht ist es sogar möglich, SPS Code auf der Karte zu speichern, der nicht mit Step7 aus dem AG zu laden ist und auch nicht angezeigt wird. Damit könnte man vielleicht endlich einen vernünftigen Lizenzschlüssel für FCs entwickeln (denn Baustein Schutz und CPU Passwort kann beides umgangen werden).
Also Viel Spaß beim Ausprobieren und Testen.
Noch was: Ich habe mir beim Testen mein C platte mit einem Image einer MMC karte überschreiben. Danach läuft der PC nicht mehr. Das muss also nicht mehr getestet werden.  

Schöne Grüsse
Andi

S. Rothenbacher GmbH
http://www.rothenbacher-gmbh.de
andi@rothenbacher-gmbh.de


----------



## Zottel (15 Oktober 2005)

Ich vermute auch, daß eine normale Karte die Siemens-Karten ersetzen könnte. Ich habe aber keine solchen Karten zum Testen. Ich würde es immer auf einem Linux-Rechner versuchen. Das tool "dd" liest den Inhalt von einem physikalischen Gerät ein und kann es auch genauso zurückspielen, einschließlich aller Strukturen und ohne sich an einer "abartigen" Formatierung zu stören.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2005)

*MMC*

Ich schicke dir gerne eine Siemenskarte und Kartenleser zu, aber man braucht eine 16mb Karte zum Testen. Mit größeren Karten habe ich echt alles durch, ich vermute das das S7 AG die Größe der Karte prüft, denn wenn ich eine Karte mit 32mb mit dem Image einer Siemens 64k Karte beschreibe und darauf achte, dass wirklich alles von Anfang bis Ende drauf ist reagiert das AG erst nach einigen Sekunden mit einem Hardware Fehler.
Mit Linux und „dd“ habe ich das auch schon probiert. Interessant wäre noch ob eine Vipa CPU mit den Karten größer 16MB zurechtkommt. Wenn das klappt wäre ich mir sicher, dass es nur an der Größe der Karte liegt.

Andi


----------



## Zottel (15 Oktober 2005)

*Re: MMC*



			
				Andi759 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schicke dir gerne eine Siemenskarte und Kartenleser zu,


Ja, das würde mich interessieren. Ich kann dir als Gast keine persönliche Nachricht schicken. Meine Adresse und Telefonnummer möchte hier nicht bekanntgeben. Aber du findest meine mail-Adresse z.B. in Libnodave.


> ... braucht eine 16mb Karte zum Testen.


Ist das (noch) handelsüblich?


----------



## Zottel (15 Oktober 2005)

*Re: MMC*



			
				Zottel schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das (noch) handelsüblich?


Offenbar nicht. Reichelt fängt mit 128Mb an. Woher also nehmen?


----------



## Markus (15 Oktober 2005)

*Re: MMC*



			
				Zottel schrieb:
			
		

> Woher also nehmen?



Ebay --> Suche --> "mmc 16mb"

tata:

http://cgi.ebay.de/16MB-SAN-DISK-MM...ryZ38331QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/Neue-MMC-Karte-v...ryZ29746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bs (16 Oktober 2005)

Hallo Andi759

kann man mit Deinen Tool eine 128KByte MMC zu einer 512 machen?
Ich habe z.Zt. Das Problem, Fehlbestellung.

Bernd


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2005)

andere könnens auch schon:

http://www.ibhsoftec-sps.de/german/Onlineshop/group_016.html

nur zur info...


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2005)

*MMC*

Das mit dem Hochformatieren sollte klappen garantieren kann ich dir das aber im Moment nicht.
Noch nicht !! Ich wollte das selber auch schon testen!

IBH ist aber auch nicht der einzige sondern auch bei http://www.helmholz.de/ kannst du S7 Karten kaufen. Solltest du das doch ausprobieren gib bitte bescheid ob es bei dir funktioniert hat!

Andi


----------



## Markus (18 Oktober 2005)

ibh vertreibt die karten von helmholz...
habe die dort nur zufällig gefunden.


----------



## Per (18 Oktober 2005)

*zu Vipa*

Vipa benutzt ganz “normale“ MMC. Diese müssen nur im FAT16 Format
sein.
Auszug aus Vipa Handbuch : 

_Einsatz der MMC :
	Als externes Speichermedium kommt die Multi Media Card (MMC) zum
Einsatz (Best.-Nr. VIPA 953-0KX10). Das Lesen der MMC erfolgt immer
nach URLÖSCHEN. Beschrieben wird die MMC entweder über einen
Schreibbefehl aus dem Hardware-Konfigurator von Siemens oder mit
einem MMC-Lesegerät von VIPA (Best.-Nr: VIPA 950-0AD00). Somit ist es
möglich Programme am PC zu erstellen, diese auf die MMC zu kopieren
und durch Stecken in die VIPA CPU zu übertragen.
Die MMC-Module werden mit dem File-System FAT16 vorformatiert von
VIPA ausgeliefert.


Erforderliche Dateien:
Es dürfen sich mehrere Projekte und Unterverzeichnisse auf einer MMCbefinden.
Bitte beachten Sie, dass sich Ihre aktuelle Projektierung im Root-
Verzeichnis befindet und folgenden Dateinamen hat: S7PROG.WLD._


Die meisten Vipa CPU´s können bis 64MB Karten verwalten.
Ob jetzt die Vipa Cpu´s mit den Karten von Siemens arbeiten bezweifele ich stark. 
Aber auch Vipa hat ein paar Probleme mit Ihren Karten !!!  
die 100er,200er und 300er von Vipa können nicht auf die, von Vipa ausgelieferten;  64MB 
Karte zugreifen !! (X4Store)
Nur die Speed 7 CPU´s
Problemlösung : Karte aus Fotoladen besorgt in FAT16 Format formartiert und siehe da es läuft.


Gruß Guido


----------



## klaly (19 Oktober 2005)

Andi759 schrieb:

> Mit Linux und „dd“ habe ich das auch schon probiert. Interessant wäre 
> noch ob eine Vipa CPU mit den Karten größer 16MB zurechtkommt. 
> Wenn das klappt wäre ich mir sicher, dass es nur an der Größe der 
> Karte liegt.

Bei einer VIPA CPU könnren Sie eine beliebige MMC mit max 512MB verwenden, sie muß lediglich mit FAT16 formatiert sein. 
Unsere MMCs haben nichts mit den Siemens MMCs zu tun.

mfG. vipaner_112


----------



## maxi (19 April 2006)

Huhu, 
mal wieder Beitrag hochrücken muss.
Kann ich aus den 64kb also alles mögliche Machen, 256, 512. 2086 etc?
Kann das jemand in 1 2 3 ... Schritten erklären wie ich das mache?


----------



## Gasst (11 Juni 2006)

In einem russischem Forum habe ich erst kürzlich von einem Tüfftler gelesen, der auf mit den Karten experementiert hat, dass die Siemens Karten eine Spezielle Kennung direkt in der Karte eingebrennt haben.
Karten, die nicht diese Kennung haben, werden von der CPU nicht akzeptiert.

Sonsten wären Diese physikalisch identisch mit handelsüblichen Karten.
Man versucht Erstrebungen mit Taiwanischen Kartenherstellern, Karten mit dieser Kennung zu besorgen.

Das nur der vollständigkeitshalber


----------



## Alex S. (21 November 2008)

moin moin


der letze beitrag ist schon vo 2006

aber ich wollte nochmal nachfragen 
ob es heut zu tage möglich ist eine normale MMC karte
für eine siemens sps zu nutzen?


mfg


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 November 2008)

Alex S. schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> 
> der letze beitrag ist schon vo 2006
> ...


Nein (auf mindestens 10 zeichen auffüll)


----------



## mst (22 November 2008)

vipaner_112 schrieb:


> Andi759 schrieb:
> 
> Bei einer VIPA CPU könnren Sie eine beliebige MMC mit max 512MB verwenden, sie muß lediglich mit FAT16 formatiert sein.
> Unsere MMCs haben nichts mit den Siemens MMCs zu tun.
> ...


 
Kann ich bestätigen - habs mit einer 512MB Karte von Conrad getestet.

@Andi: schön dich im Forum zu sehen - schöne Grüße Stefan, Fa. Herzog


----------



## PinkPanther (23 November 2008)

*MMC-Karte tauschen zum Programmupdate?*

Hallo an alle,

ich habe diesen Thread beim stöbern gefunden, und wollte mich mal mit einer Frage einklinken.

Ich habe Step7 Professional 2006 SP4 und programmiere damit S7-CPU's.

Da in den CPU's eine MMC-Karte steckt, würde ich gerne nach einer Möglichkeit fragen um eine MMC ohne SPS über irgendeinen Kartenleser mit einem Projekt zu bespielen, um dem Kunden in der Ferne ein Programmupdate zuschicken zu können.
(MMC in Umschlag, Kunde steckt rein , und alles ist gut )

1.Funktioniert sowas?

2.Was brauche ich dafür an Siemenszubehör ?, bzw in welcher Form muß ich das Projekt auf eine originale Karte ablegen? -Es geht mir nicht um Ersatz für originale Karten mit SanDisk oder so, sondern um originale Siemens. 

Vielen Dank an die Experten.

Gruß
PinkPanther.


----------



## deltafox1002 (25 April 2010)

> Was brauche ich dafür an Siemenszubehör ?



z.B. ein FieldPG oder ein PowerPG  In diesen ist bereits ein Kartenleser für SIMATIC MMC's eingebaut. Oder einem SIMATIC USB-Prommer (Best.Nr.6ES7792-0AA00-0XA0 Preis: ~1000€)


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 April 2010)

deltafox1002 schrieb:


> z.B. ein FieldPG oder ein PowerPG  In diesen ist bereits ein Kartenleser für SIMATIC MMC's eingebaut. Oder einem SIMATIC USB-Prommer (Best.Nr.6ES7792-0AA00-0XA0 Preis: ~1000€)



Fein... ne Antwort nach über einem Jahr


----------



## deltafox1002 (25 April 2010)

Besser als keine


----------



## PinkPanther (25 April 2010)

Vielen Dank Deltafox,
mir ist am Rechner zwar ein Bart gewachsen*ROFL*, aber die Info kam gerade noch rechtzeitig.

Aber Spaß beiseite, es ist immer gut wenn solche Threads egal wie alt beantwortet werden, da man in Google Zeiten sehr oft auch auf alte Beiträge verwiesen wird, und dann ist es schön eine Lösung für sein Problem zu finden.

Gruß
PinkPanther


----------

